#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >     .

## Goblin_Gaga

.

   ?       .  ,       ,      ?  !       ,      -   ,     .      ,     ,            , ,  .     ,      . .

, ,  .             ,  ,          . - , -   , ,        . ,  ,         ,      ,      .       ,       .      ,   .  :

"   ,    ,   "

   ,   "   "  .       .         .    ,      .     ,                   .

"   .        "

,   ,                   .      .

"         "

      ,        ,   .        ,   ,       . ?  .  ,  .               ,        .

"        "

 ,  , .   ,         ,  ,    ,          .  ,     ?         .                         ,        "" ,   .

"      ."

----------

,     ,     .      . :Asthanos:   :Loved in:

----------


## Wolodya

,  Goblin_Gaga?

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _  Wolodya_ 
> *        ,  Goblin_Gaga?*


  :Smilie:

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> __ 
> * ,     ,     .      . *


   ,    , ... .

----------

> _  Goblin_Gaga_ 
> *
>    ,    , ... .*


  ,  .
\    "         "    ".

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> __ 
> *
> 
>   ,  .
> \    "         "    ".      *


  :Smilie: 
    -   -  :Smilie:

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> -   -


,    !!!

 :Wink:

----------

